# beman ics hunter vs victory v force



## sambo73 (Jan 31, 2009)

i shoot a drenalin with a 26' dl and a 50# max dw. which one would yall choose and im gonna either shoot a 26 or 27'' arrow with a 85gr head.


----------



## akoostick (Feb 17, 2008)

I shoot the ICS Hunter and have had zero problems with them. They shoot straight and are lasting well. I've heard good things about the Victory's as well. I'm sure you would be very pleased with either one.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

I have shot ICS Hunters exclusively in the past. Last year I switched to Victory VForce V1's to see what all the hype was about. Long story short, I am back to Beman ICS Hunter 340's this year. The Victory arrows have great tolerances, I will not take that away from them, but they leave a lot to be desired in the durability department. The ICS Hunters have great tolerances and on top of that they are incredibly tough. IMO, the Beman ICS Hunter is probably the best arrow on the market dollar for dollar and after trying and comparing (Carbon Impact, Victory, Gold Tip, Carbon Tech, and more) many others against them I won't be switching again anytime soon :thumbs_up


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

I had just the opposite problem with ics. Switched to v force HV's and no problems. I would go with VICTORY


----------



## Aaron Betzner (Jan 6, 2009)

*Beman*

I shoot the ICS Hunters exclusively and love them. I can't say one way or the other about the Victory arrows. Just once you get it figured stick with it. Both have better versions too so just make sure you compare apples to apples. Good Luck
Aaron


----------

